
How the AK-47 and AR-15 Evolved into Rifles of Choice for Mass Killers - georgecmu
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/world/ak-47-mass-shootings.html
======
Neliquat
Last I checked, handguns were the real killer. But the nyt isn't one to let
facts get in the way.

